# Problem with rear LCD on canon 5d mark iii



## Vicki Moritz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi all..I am really enjoying the mk iii 5d. However I was traveling recently and the LCD became so heavily pixellated -with a dark blob also on the display- that it was essentially unusable. Luckily the images were fine. canon now tell me the LCD has been pushed in and the problem is not under warranty. I. Know I have not damaged the camera and wonder if anyone else has seen this problem. Maybe the new LCD is not as robust as in the previous model? Advice please


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2012)

Vicki Moritz said:


> Hi all..I am really enjoying the mk iii 5d. However I was traveling recently and the LCD became so heavily pixellated -with a dark blob also on the display- that it was essentially unusable. Luckily the images were fine. canon now tell me the LCD has been pushed in and the problem is not under warranty. I. Know I have not damaged the camera and wonder if anyone else has seen this problem. Maybe the new LCD is not as robust as in the previous model? Advice please


The construction of the Rear LCD's has not changed. There is a protective glass cover over the actual LCD, and it takes a bit of force or a hit to damage one. 
If its broken (pushed in), then something pushed hard or hit it hard. Maybe it in a carry-on luggage bin? Some people push very hard and heavy items up there, and abose other luggage.


----------



## Vicki Moritz (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. It will cost $500 to repair, so I wanted to know if there was any likelihood it was a weakness in the unit. It was transported carefully- lowepro wheel-on- and mostly next to me in case of a lovely sunset or cloud formation! Maybe I slept on it!!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2012)

That price is high. Try a third party repair service. LCD's are very simple to replace, but they might be holding up the price because repair parts are not readily available to third party repair services.
You can likely buy one from Canon along with a new window for under $200. Even at high ebay prices, the job runs about $240.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-5D-Mark-III-REPLACEMENT-LCD-SCREEN-DISPLAY-REPAIR-PART-window-NEW-/320946021080?pt=Digital_Camera_Accessories&hash=item4ab9dfa2d8


----------



## Vicki Moritz (Sep 13, 2012)

It had gone to Canon for the quote so I went ahead with the repair. Came back today fixed at $450- very quick turn around through Sun Studios in Melb. But thanks for the tip. Hope there won't be a next time!


----------



## Menace (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear the damage to the LCD and your wallet.


----------

